# Classical MusicFAIL



## kmisho (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm sure a lot of you have seen most of the classical music fail videos, but I recently ran into them. Even so, if you know of some good ones, post away. I need a good laugh.

I'll begin with a thrilling rendition of the opening moments of Also Sprach Zarathustra.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Pretty sure this is the Portsmouth Sinfonia.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portsmouth_Sinfonia

An interesting ensemble, to be sure. Their recordings are often (inadvertently) intriguing blends of styles--this Nutcracker, for instance, featuring recognizable Tchaikovsky melodies accompanied by eerie violin skittering of the sort I've only heard (deliberately) in 20th century music.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Meaghan said:


> Pretty sure this is the Portsmouth Sinfonia.


Yup. Most definitely is!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Meaghan said:


> Pretty sure this is the Portsmouth Sinfonia.


It definitely is. I've heard that before and it is burned forever in my memory.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Then, of course, there is this:

http://www.btinternet.com/~tim.johnson77/rambler/Messiahorganistoncrack.mp3


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

OK, I heard this first ages ago. I don't know who the poor horn player is, but I FEEL for him/her.

The notorious *horn solo* in Shostakovich 5, 1st movement.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Meaghan said:


> Then, of course, there is this:
> 
> http://www.btinternet.com/~tim.johnson77/rambler/Messiahorganistoncrack.mp3


Hmmm... I know a Tim Johnson (name in the URL) - he's now a director of music in a posh school somewhere. I hope he wasn't involved in that lovely fiasco.


----------



## kmisho (Oct 22, 2009)

I was unaware of the Portsmouth Sinfonia until today. What a riot!

Though this is deliberate, it was still funny.

Stupid Hummel Concerto


----------



## kmisho (Oct 22, 2009)

Delicious Manager said:


> OK, I heard this first ages ago. I don't know who the poor horn player is, but I FEEL for him/her.
> 
> The notorious *horn solo* in Shostakovich 5, 1st movement.


Horns, particularly the French Horn, can be very hard.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

kmisho said:


> I was unaware of the Portsmouth Sinfonia until today. What a riot!


It was a very 'English' thing. You can read more about them *here*.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

There's always the Queen of the High Cs, Florence Foster Jenkins whose Hölle Rache is truly terrifying.


----------



## kmisho (Oct 22, 2009)

oh no! Florence Foster Jenkins movie "not available in my country."


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

I have the original CD of that FF-Jenkins recording.
Great notes in the booklet. 
She sent flowers to the driver when (paraphrasing), "..following a taxicab accident in 1942, she found she could 'sing a higher F than ever before' ".
Priceless stuff.
cheers,
GG


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Her Wikipedia article is rather entertaining reading as well. I remember reading about that incident.
What a woman she must have been.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Actually more of a win:


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Timpanist fail:


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Opps!! I've seen that happen a few times!

Well bluffed, though!:tiphat:


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Didn't even percieve an error, so no biggie I guess


----------



## kmisho (Oct 22, 2009)

Rasa said:


> Didn't even percieve an error, so no biggie I guess


And he manages to not look like he's panicking too, but he probably is.


----------



## Orange Soda King (Sep 14, 2010)

How about "shredding" videos? 




To me, it still sounds like Prokofiev, haha.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

These "shredding" videos are hilarious!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Orange Soda King said:


> How about "shredding" videos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHHHH It's in the wrong key! AHHH my head! D:


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Conductor spatial orientation fail:

*



*


----------



## KJohnson (Dec 31, 2010)

Meaghan said:


> Pretty sure this is the Portsmouth Sinfonia.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portsmouth_Sinfonia
> 
> An interesting ensemble, to be sure. Their recordings are often (inadvertently) intriguing blends of styles--this Nutcracker, for instance, featuring recognizable Tchaikovsky melodies accompanied by eerie violin skittering of the sort I've only heard (deliberately) in 20th century music.


What amazing is that I managed to get some pleasure out of the biting dissonances produced by these modest musicians. Some parts do remind me of Stravinsky harmonies, etc.


----------



## RErnesto (Apr 14, 2011)

Maybe these are meant to be "bad" -- to challenge are definition of what music is.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh nooo


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

That's Yuri Bashmet playing the VIOLA, not a violin.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Delicious Manager said:


> That's Yuri Bashmet playing the VIOLA, not a violin.


All the more reason for "Oh no."


----------

